# muzzy broadheads



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw these things at wal-mart for 17 bucks for 3 of them... Any opinions on these broadheads. In the past I have used the gold tips but they dont make them anymore.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

They suck!


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to use muzzy's when I first started bowhunting. They are in my opinion one of the worst broadheads on the market. With the hollow middle they are not very solid and can easily bend or even mushroom if you hit something like bone.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

One of the best broadheads I have used. They have an excellent kill record for me and have NEVER failed. Most of the time you can reuse them even after blowing through a femur. Tough SOBs! This will be the first year I am switching to the EPEK and not because the Muzzy's failed me. Everybody I hunt with has had the same success with them. Good luck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I used them when I started bow hunting, not a big fan. It may have been a tuning issue, but I couldn't get them to group real well, especially at longer distances and I didn't like how flimsy the blades were, not to mentioned the interlocking system they have seemed to lack consistency in how it was put together.

My brother shot a buck several years ago with a muzzy 3 blade and every single blade was bent upon retrieval.

I have also experienced several people who like them, but I prefer a one piece head, opposed to one with replaceable blades.

1, cut a hole in a box.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love muzzys. Im trying the g5 strikers this year.just to see how they work I have heard good thing about them.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've used Muzzy's in the past, and they have done an okay job for me. I also switched to G5 Strikers this year.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm happy with Muzzies. I'm thinking you're looking at the old Muzzy broadheads. They made some major improvements in the past year or two. I shoot the MX4s.


----------



## wyatt (Jul 16, 2009)

MUZZY ARE THE S&&& I HAVE TAKEN 3 ELK AND 2 DEER WITH THEM AND THEY HAVENT WENT MORE THAN 40YD AT THE MOST. I LOVE THE THINGS


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

As you can tell, there are different strokes for different folks! Buy'em......shoot'em......decide. If you don't like them you're out what?....$17? If you like them....you have found a cheap broadhead that works for you. Congratulations! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> As you can tell, there are different strokes for different folks! Buy'em......shoot'em......decide. If you don't like them you're out what?....$17? If you like them....you have found a cheap broadhead that works for you. Congratulations! ! ! ! ! ! !


If not, visit Epekhunting.com ha ha :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> One of the best broadheads I have used. They have an excellent kill record for me and have NEVER failed. Most of the time you can reuse them even after blowing through a femur. Tough SOBs! This will be the first year I am switching to the EPEK and not because the Muzzy's failed me. Everybody I hunt with has had the same success with them. Good luck.


+1 1/8


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

treehugnhuntr, Nice signature line...I haven't heard that in a while. Made me laugh right off. You should check out box in a box. It is a little different version...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen: 

It was playing on the CPU next to me when I wrote the post, so I threw it in.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used muzzys since I started bowhunting. Performed great! As far as tunning them I havent had to move my pins the last couple of years if that tells you anything. 

If they sucked and were not high quality, why have they been around for as long as they have? Just a thought. Everyone has there own opinion. Mine is there is nothing wrong with them. That being said there are a ton of other great broadheads out there. It boils down to your price point.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used muzzy's for everything from turkeys to elk. I've never had any problems that can be blamed on them. To give you an idea of their durability I was hunting on the Boulder a few years back and I saw a coyote sneaking through some thick quakies...long story short I took a shot at the coyote at about 25 yards...I slammed a young quakie (probably about a 6 inch circum) in front of the coyote. I went up to retrieve my arrow and the muzzy had passed through the tree and I had about 4 more inches of arrow penetration. The broadhead was just fine and had no issues what so ever. Granted quakies are a softer tree and I was shooting a Hoyt, but I've never had any issues or dismay.

Just test 'em out and see if you like them. If you don't you're off to something else. Often times you can find them on the internet (ebay, amazon etc.) for under $25 for a 6-pack.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Another Muzzy fan here, I love the 4 blade 100grain model and have taken a few deer with them. I am playing with an expandable head this year but if it doesn't work out then back to my 4 blade muzzy's.

Mark


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I only know of 2 hunters that shot Muzzy's and they both had issues with them. If the bow is tuned and the arrow is properly splined, any broadhead should shoot fairly well. I prefer the G5 CS or Magnus Stinger, 100 gr.


----------

